# FS: Blue Nose Pitbulls Update March 17th



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Bca

These pups really gotta go. 2 Males Left !

males are $600 now !!

pics are updated. these are the pups left


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pups, look at the size of the paws lol. I will see if I know anyone who is interested. How old are they and have they had their shots yet, are they fixed or not?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Aaron!

They are 5 weeks old atm

their first shot is Today ! at 12 pm haha

and no their not fixed, as its up to the next owner to decide if they want to fix them or breed them again

and yeah, their paws are quite big, id dare to say their going to be bigger than the sire and dam


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

damn. real cute!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful pups! congrats on the litter. My small apartment is no place for a pitbull or i'd love to take one home  Good luck on the sale


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

No offense, but it's far too early for them to leave their mom. Studies have shown that pups who leave at 12 weeks are far more mentally/emotionally developed & have less issues than those who leave before 8 weeks. Please reconsider selling them at this young age


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Grete, i never said their ready to go, they just got to go asap meaning they need to find their next homes soon

I m not letting them go till Jan 30th, forgot to put it in the post, but i did say that for my craigs ad and buysell ad.

I would know as i did my research before breeding them

Thanks for your concern

and heres the ads http://www.buysell.com/Burnaby-BC/B...rx--z2baz1a1az1qz2bay2ba7y-7C07142E/?gcid=980

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/2784516351.html


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwe, sooooooo cute...wish I could keep dogs in our housing complex...gotta move...gotta move...lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

no one would know ! haha


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Someone got busted for a tea cup something or other....lol. Never-mind a pitty...I use to have a pair of texas red nose's years ago. I really want another pup but as long as I'm here I can't..unless I get a petition going even then...in a family complex with children a pitty will be outta the question...just cuz of the bad rep....mine were a big sucks/ Really sad that pups like these and a few others get a bad rep due to negligence on the owners part. Good luck with finding their forever homes...=)


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah.. agree pitbulls has a bad reputation, but mine has yet to bite anyone, only thing my male pit bite is my walls


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

LOL....ya my girl was on a time out and I put her in the bathroom...when I got back half hour later she had eaten her way out....It's all in the upbringing....I never taught mine to be aggressive and didn't allow my friends especially the guys to play ruff with either one of them..


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

If it's okay with you....I can post your add and hopefully ur album from photobucket to my wall on FB and let ya know if I get any hits..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

for sure ! please do so ! =)
and yeah i dont play rough with them, but as much as i trust my dogs, i still walk them with leash, as i dont want any surprises.. 

and also if anyone could answer my question.. why is my craigs ad getting flagged over and over again..

I dont see a rule of not allowing to sell "Pitbulls"


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your not allowed to sell animals on there, you have to let them go for an "adoption fee". Don't list your price just put "available for an adoption fee" then when they contact you, you can let them know what your "adoption fee" is.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ooooh, no wonder its all adoption 

Thanks again Aaron !

at first i was thinking it was people AGAINST pitbulls that were reporting my ads


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My mistake, prior to you editing your ad, I'd thought you were in a rush to sell them now. Glad to see you're being responsible about it  

Good luck finding good homes for them! Don't forget Kijiji, most people look there


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for understanding now ! =)

and Kijji unfortunately wont allow pitbulls

ALSO photobucket albums has been updated !


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Just so you know 5 weeks is WAY too early to vaccinate. They will still have active antibodies from their mother.
The earliest is 8 weeks.
Over vaccination is one of the leading causes of immune mediated diseases including allergies, which pittties are prone to have. I worked with vets for over 7 yrs and my dearest pittie Tima was worth over $20,000 in vets bills due to allergies and intolerances. Thank god for pet insurance.

See link below to leading vet on vaccination protocols.

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ man.. cant i just sell my pups
i know you guys are just being thoughtful and all

but I ve also talked to the Vet and they said at 5 weeks it WAS a bit early, but because of their weight and size they were good for it
They told me usually at 6 weeks is when they get their first shots

The Vet also said their Really healthy pups

Thanks though elemental


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely preshh!! Gl on finding those pups good homes !!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Will they fit in my 65g planted tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking pups you've got there. Damn, if I didn't have 3 dogs already, I'd fully be down for the responsibility.

GREAT LOOKING PUPS!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump it uppp


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Your add is getting flagged because you should not be selling puppies on cragislist. As someone who does flag adds that sell puppies and kittens, you should not be putting them up and simply 'omitting' the price. That is still against the rules.

I guess I am going to be the unpopular one here and ask that you please spay and neuter your dogs... This breed is literally bursting at the seams in shelters, and they are unfortunately suffering from a really really bad rep right now. When you sell your puppies, it is really important to have a contract that requires that if the owners must give up the dog for ANY reason, they must return them to you. This will prevent them from ending up in shelters or in the hands of people who have bad intentions. Also, it would be very responsible of your to include in the contract that the puppies may not be bred. I wish you best of luck in finding good homes for your puppies, but please don't breed any more litters.

If you need any help with any aspect of finding them homes, I have worked with a few local rescues and would be happy to share the knowledge I have gained with you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

like i said again.. please dont crap on my thread with these posts

already know theres people like this out there against breeding dogs and especially pitbulls, but as long as i know where they're going then i think its fine, other peoples breeding is none of my business, so dont think every single dog is going to end up in the shelter 

just so you guys know 4 is already reserved just for family members, which is one of the reasons this litter is here today

as i did not expect 10, but what can i do? i cant cull the other 6 like fishies.

anyways, i know your trying to help Emily

Thanks anyways


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> like i said again.. please dont crap on my thread with these posts
> 
> already know theres people like this out there against breeding dogs and especially pitbulls, but as long as i know where they're going then i think its fine, other peoples breeding is none of my business, so dont think every single dog is going to end up in the shelter
> 
> ...


Not trying to 'crap on your thread', just responding to your add. At the end of the day it still is a public forum 

I am not against breeding dogs (purchased my last dog from a breeder in Saskatchewan) and certainly am not against pitbulls. In fact, I am probably one of the breed's biggest fans, which is why I wrote my last post in the first place. Your dogs won't necessarily end up in the shelter, but their puppies will likely take a place in a home that could have been given to a dog sitting in a shelter. I am typically a 'keep my nose out of other people's business' kind of person, but with the state of pitbulls in North America, many people's breedings BECOME my business because so many of them end up unwanted in the local rescues. In some places it is so bad that pitties don't even make it to the adoption floor, they are euthed immediately in the back because they have no real hope of getting adopted before their time runs out.

The thing is, everyone loves their family pets. Hell, I would LOVE to breed my intact border collie because he is such a kickass dog. Problem is, if everyone takes the mentality that is is fine to breed their pets so they can get a couple of the puppies or kittens, we will literally be overrun with animals. This is why rescues shelters and responsible breeders always try to reduce the number of people breeding animals unless they jump through all the hoops to prove that their animals should pass on their genes (genetic health testing, hunting, herding, confo, you name it). There are so many dogs in shelters that make great pets that, quite frankly, animals being bred should only really be bred if they prove themselves to be an outstanding specimen of the breed with something to offer the gene pool (basically, just being a good pet shouldn't cut it).

Anyway, what's done is done and I truly do wish you the best of luck finding homes for your puppies. I really encourage you to write up a contract (ultimately you are just protecting the puppies which, since you bred them, are your responsibility) for your puppy takers to ensure the animal's wellbeing. This can also make sure that none of the puppies are bred (let's face it, pitbulls simply cannot afford to be bred willy-nilly). You can contact Bully Buddies or Hugabull, both of which are local pittie rescues that would probably be happy to show you how to put together a contract.

Anyway, I will leave your thread alone. Any questions at all though about anything, feel free to message me


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

definitely understand what your saying

and just so you know.. if they dont end up going to good homes, i will keep them all i sure as heck dont mind.. haha


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

updated again


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

updated again


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

dropped the price by half on the female and its the last female 
the males price dropped as well


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

grete i think you better check your studies because those dogs are well ready to i have bred rottys my whole life and the longer you leave em the more the moms wants them gone and for the dog to mentally attache or wut ever your saying is not true the only way a dog is goin to be affected is when you tke it away from its brothers and sisters then the dog becomes a little terror and instead of playing with his brothers feet its your i know from experience 
those pups look like there eating solids and they are ready to go after you give them shots i know from 15 litters of pups so those studdies shoukld be revaluated


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

how much for a pup are they registerd


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUUUUUUUUUUUMP really need them gone. need to renovate


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuump, two puppies left !


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

They are adorable. This is my second favorite dog.1. English Staffordshire 2. Blue nosed bully 3. Dogo Arg.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

price dropped by 250 !


----------

